

Dowsing Linux jobs and skills - TheTechScribe
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/230747/dowsing-linux-jobs-and-skills

======
mkat
Java #1 sought after Linux skill? Interesting, though author qualifies this
with his POV: "I was initially surprised that Java was the most referenced
skill area, even over Android and C++. But then when I thought about it, it
seems that Java is everywhere you look these days, even if it isn't called
Java (such as Red Hat's Ceylon language and Android's Dalvik virtual machine).
This also seems to enforce the notion that Mono--and C#-- development is
falling more out of favor on the Linux desktop."

~~~
jrockway
Yes, it does seem weird. A lot of people claim to "know Linux" when their job
is to develop server applications on Eclipse running on Windows and they
eventually copy some WAR (via Samba, of course) to a Linux production box.
They don't know anything about Linux userspace or the UNIX API; they write
once and run somewhere else.

Once, I was tasked with providing a native library to a team writing a Java
application. They told me they developed on Windows and deployed to Linux. A
few weeks before their app was set to go live, they deployed to production and
my library didn't work. Why? Their production platform was actually Solaris.
"Same thing, right?"

Wrong.

~~~
metaobject
"write once and run somewhere else" == WORSE - my Tuesday has been made

------
kokey
One thing it's lacking is actual demand/supply values. Here in the UK the
demand for Linux skills is quite high. The banks, stock exchanges, hedge fund
and the range of online business and startups out there are increasingly Linux
based and all competing for skills. At the same time, tighter immigration laws
in the UK make it harder to get skills from abroad. The result is that it's
good to be an EU citizen looking for a Linux job in the UK at the moment.

I think a similar problem would be skewing the Java skills demand level on
Linux. A lot of applications out there are Java based, and a lot of it's done
on Linux. But like for Java, the requirement is often not for a very high
level of skill on Linux systems running Java applications.

~~~
nodata
The demand for Linux skills might be quite high, but the rates some of the
personnel leasing companies are quoting are silly-low.

~~~
gcp
Quoting to the Linux programmers/sysadmins, or quoting to the companies?

~~~
nodata
To the sysadmins.

